# 15 inch subs for memphis mojo 4K?



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

im looking for two 15s to run off of a memphis mojo 4k...can somebody tell me some good brand 15s that will get the most out of this amp in a sealed box? it's going in a convertible...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

sealed???im thinking fi q..but watch the gains...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

several subs would work.. but in a lotta cases a properly vented beastly build single 15 will outsound and outperform a pair sealed..

why sealed? and why 15s?

weve come a LONG way in car audio... 2 - 10s can outperform what 2 -15s used to do... but id go for 2 -12s if i were you and ported

run wahtever you can ported


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 21 2011, 12:58 PM~19923517
> *several subs would work.. but in a lotta cases a properly vented beastly build single 15 will outsound and outperform a pair sealed..
> 
> why sealed? and why 15s?
> ...



somebody told me sealed boxes were better in a convertible, i guess i got some bad information...so two 12 ported would get loud in an old school convertible?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ported will outperform sealed about 95% of the time as long as the boxes are made well.. and especially if you are listenin to rap type music

what ohm rating are you going to run? what electronic upgrades have you done to the car? 

what are your goals?

whats the car? how many sq/ft do you have to work with? measurements if you dont know.. 

it would be more interesting to know these things as opposed to trying to guess what you should get.. makes it better to make recomendations.. 

join some car audio forums.. read around a lil, go and listen to peoples setups.. a lotta things changed in the last 10 years.. this shits insane now, and more affordable


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

1975 Buick Lesabre Convertible

i have dual alternators...an XS power d2700 under the hood and two d3100s for the trunk

i want it to get as loud as possible in this car...if that helps


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

well damn, atleast electronically you are ready... most people arent even thinking about that.. and you have a TON of space.. 

with .75" wood which is huge you would have almost 26 cf/ft!... 

but are you puttin juice in? plus you need room for batteries, and somehow i doubt that taht 18" runs the same the whole depth.. 

i show the amps runs (although not sure how accurate)

1000w x 1 @ 4 ohm
2000w x 1 @ 2 ohm
4000w x 1 @ 1 ohm

tons of great options.. if you wana run 1ohm you could run say... (all 15s, i see no reason for more than 2 well powered 15s, this would be CRAZY, you could also run 4- 12s would have to be different models though, all of these needs 1200-1500 rms to even move em, 2k to get em really workin)

DC Level 4 XLs
DD 9515s
Sundown Nightshade 15s
Fi BTLs (could also get 18s for a lil more surface area)

you can get options for any of them to make them how you want em, but all should handle 2k watts RMS each in the right box tuned well and amp set up correctly,..

id go Fi's since you are looking for the loudest.. the others might give more SPL especially the DC, but for all out loud sound the Fis are the best to me... u will need 6-10 cf/ft for a box which is BIG for 2 - 15" ported out probably around 32hz ... and the port will be HUGE

search around homie.. but id lift the car too, so im leaving you room :0)


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ps - if you wanna have a scary trunk, make em Fi BTL 18s!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 21 2011, 03:28 PM~19924114
> *well damn, atleast electronically you are ready... most people arent even thinking about that.. and you have a TON of space..
> 
> with .75" wood which is huge you would have almost 26 cf/ft!...
> ...


not entirely accurate.... but nice try


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

perhaps u could tell me what exactly i was off on?

if you mean his measurements and the cf/ft im jus sayin what he says he has, i dont think its actually available...

if u mean something about equipment tell me what im off on, there are several setups on teh road like i describe and they hit silly nice


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 21 2011, 08:51 PM~19928172
> *not entirely accurate.... but nice try
> *


hey homie were are some pics of stuff you have done bro .. you are allways talking shit to some one up here why i do not know. this place is for people that need help from people that have built shit so come on and chill out ..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks brotha.. ive worked on a lotta setups in the past even tho i took some years off... and in the last 6 months or so ive done 5-6 for homies at my job... 

im no pro nor am i claiming to be, but i do have some experience puttin shit together and picking parts... and i think my recomendations are good...


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 22 2011, 08:23 AM~19931548
> *thanks brotha.. ive worked on a lotta setups in the past even tho i took some years off... and in the last 6 months or so ive done 5-6 for homies at my job...
> 
> im no pro nor am i claiming to be, but i do have some experience puttin shit together and picking parts... and i think my recomendations are good...
> *


bro keep up the good work .. and you will get better homie 17 years of doing custom install and i do not know it all and learn stuff every day.. there will be all ways haters in the world.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 22 2011, 12:40 AM~19929575
> *hey homie were are some pics of stuff you have done bro .. you are allways talking shit to some one up here why i do not know. this place is for people that need help from people that have built shit so come on and chill out ..
> *


look here mr 17yrs experience bla bla arizona bla bla bla I wasnt talking shit, what I said was the truth.....Ive helped more people on this site than you ever will so dont come at me with that bullshit mija....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 21 2011, 03:28 PM~19924114
> *well damn, atleast electronically you are ready... most people arent even thinking about that.. and you have a TON of space..
> 
> with .75" wood which is huge you would have almost 26 cf/ft!...
> ...


1. The BTL's arent the "loudest" they will play the lows with the most authority but @ 50hz and above the DD's walk away from them, not to mention they are the most apt for taking "abuse"

2. The LVL 4 XL isnt going to "give" more spl either again the DD takes the cake as far as the ability to get big numbers in their optimal installs. The drawback on the DD is its anemic at times low bass...it takes much more thought, effort, and power to get the lows to be strong and even then they arent as strong as the BTL.

3. The BTL's and the DD's require 2500w rms at a minimum to utilize their full potential... 12-1500w is a waste of time and equipment....Im feeding my 9515s a RF T4k @ .7ohm each and an Orion 2500d @ .7 per btl.

4. 1500w is more than enough for the DC and SD subs, honestly if you run them on that memphis the risk isnt worth the reward (SD) and you will end up with stinky subs if you arent very careful.

and to the OP beware with that Memphis amp, they are sketchy and like to blow up... I have 2 on my desk right now...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 22 2011, 09:43 AM~19932071
> *1. The BTL's arent the "loudest" they will play the lows with the most authority but @ 50hz and above the DD's walk away from them, not to mention they are the most apt for taking "abuse"
> 
> 2. The LVL 4 XL isnt going to "give" more spl either again the DD takes the cake as far as the ability to get big numbers in their optimal installs. The drawback on the DD is its anemic at times low bass...it takes much more thought, effort, and power to get the lows to be strong and even then they arent as strong as the BTL.
> ...



thanks for the insight homie tahts all i wanted... 

i do not like that amp much either.. but @ 1ohm 4000w should push a couple BTL 15s decent i think (although id rather see a big sundown amp runnin to each)... although you are right that they could take more, and maybe even sound better on more .. he could also go lower model Fi and use the options to get where he wants on sound

as far as Fis being the loudest, i think your comment made my comment make sense.. the DDs CAN be the loudest, but can also have dead spots if someone hasnt installed them enough to know what they are working with.. Fis however from what ive seen can make a shitloud of clean lows in a well built box

i think in the end were both right, ill say you are more right, because you got more detailed.. but honestly, with this site, i just like to give people ideas not exact recomendations.. without being there talking to the homie, seeing the money, seeing the electronic upgrades etc, we have no idea what hes really after, so we should both be able to agree that its hard to give TRUE advice.. and 2 people will never truly agree on equipement, its just too rare taht it happens.. obviously you like DD and Fis as do i, so we agree there :biggrin: 

btw, clean installs... i love the Fis on the rear deck.. fuck i wish i could find someone near me to do somethin like that.. 

theres enough drama in our lifestyle without startin some.. we all get along here, we all have slightly different opinions.. like i told the homie, i would search out people taht are local and listen to some things, etc...


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 22 2011, 09:25 AM~19931978
> *look here mr 17yrs experience bla bla arizona bla bla bla I wasnt talking shit, what I said was the truth.....Ive helped more people on this site than you ever will so dont come at me with that bullshit mija....
> 
> 
> ...


very nice looking install if you did them..we are no better then any one on here but here to help that is all..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 22 2011, 12:09 PM~19932236
> *thanks for the insight homie tahts all i wanted...
> 
> i do not like that amp much either.. but @ 1ohm 4000w should push a couple BTL 15s decent i think (although id rather see a big sundown amp runnin to each)... although you are right that they could take more, and maybe even sound better on more .. he could also go lower model Fi and use the options to get where he wants on sound
> ...


those "deadspots" as you call them in DD's are in the BTL's as well. They are true subwoofers and dont do "high" bass with the same oomph as they do the lows. Its just a matter of what you want  The 9515s in my other Impala get retarded low and flat out hurt but I designed the whole setup with that in mind, some BTLs would have more low end authority but there would be a loss at other frequencies and wouldnt suit that setups purpose. In general for most people the BTL is a better all-round daily sub, if you want to throw tons of power and crank the volume knob with some mic time as well Id go with a DD since they have a peakier response and take abuse much better but at the cost of excursion...

now if you want to throw 4kw per sub Id steer away from the BTL in most users applications since it takes a lot of knowledge and experience for them to handle that kind of power daily, well any woofer for that manner. Id go with a DD 95/9900 or an AA SMD series sub

I am a lifelong fan and supporter of DD and Fi/AA, but I respect all quality equipment 

Its not a drama thing with me, I say what Im thinking and Ill admit that its not always the friendliest things lol but ultimately I help everyone that I can in any way possible... I just have a short fuse when it comes to people talking out of their ass.


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

pit is a good dude...he's helped me out with plenty of info in the past


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Feb 22 2011, 08:48 PM~19937170
> *pit is a good dude...he's helped me out with plenty of info in the past
> *


yes and does clean installs of pics he has put up.. i just did 4 18 ssa audio subs on 2 4500 sundowns strap and that combo fuckin punds nasty..i know the guy that owns ssa will give you very good deals on his subs .. i will post up his info if you want.. :biggrin: doing it big in az..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Feb 22 2011, 10:48 PM~19937170
> *pit is a good dude...he's helped me out with plenty of info in the past
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------

